# محاضرات فى التصميم الميكانيكى باللغة العربية فيديو



## أحمد دعبس (14 أغسطس 2012)

*أخوانى فى الله
احضرت لكم مجموعة محاضرات فى التصميم الميكانيكى باللغة العربية فيديو 
وهى عبارة عن مجموعة فيديوهات حجمها حوالى 2.5 جيجا 
للأستاذ الدكتور محمد عمر موسى
قسم هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى - **جامعة المنيا**
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp29oFdEDi3ahfOmdstmqzpHhGSAIJcfy
*​


----------



## shayban (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي هذه الفديوات مفيدة جدا لكن الروابط محذوفة ارجو رفع الملفات مرة اخرى او عرض روابط بديلة حتى يستفاد الكل منها ونشكرك على تعبك ومجهودك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmadaking (27 مارس 2013)

فعلا ياريت ترفعها على روابط اخرى لتعم الاستفادة


----------



## engineer (11 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 أغسطس 2013)

engineer قال:


> مغلق لتلف الروابط



*تم إ*عادة تصحيح الروابط
وفتح الموضوع بعد إذن الإدارة​


----------



## khahan777 (19 أغسطس 2013)

ملفات رائعة . جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## أحمد دعبس (21 أغسطس 2013)

khahan777 قال:


> ملفات رائعة . جزاك الله خير ..



جزانا الله وإياك خيراً​


----------



## senuors (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

